# MGO forum down????



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Your link works fine for me. Are you on a Mac or PC? I'm using Safari on a Mac for access to the site.
> 
> I just checked the classified to see the post time stamps and it appears there is no issue with some accessing their accounts.


I have both and have used Safari, Chrome and Firefox. Nothing. My buddy that could get on at work can not get on at his house now.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

I just loged in with no problem.


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

Maybe a capacity or bandwidth problem that will only allow so many users on?


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

its working presently


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Working for me...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope, not yet. Maybe I should just give up on them.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Just got this message trying to get on this morning:



> Great Success !
> Apache is working on your cPanel® and WHM Server
> If you can see this page, then the people who manage this server have installed cPanel and WebHost Manager (WHM) which use the Apache Web server software and the Apache Interface to OpenSSL (mod_ssl) successfully. They now have to add content to this directory and replace this placeholder page, or else point the server at their real content.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm getting the blue screen with the orange letter ,404 page not found . I used to get the old fashioned black and white version . At least the error screen is updated.

I also sent the error page to the webmaster as requested . The webmaster's inbox must be full by now


----------



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

Still won't work for me. Ef it. I emailed the admin and got no response. But I bet if I emailed them and said "I'm trying to renew my membership and have money in hand." they'd of responded within the minute.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

04 Not Found
The server can not find the requested page:
www.migunowners.org/forum/index.php (port 80)​Please forward this error screen to www.migunowners.org's WebMaster. 
Apache/2.2.15 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.15 OpenSSL/0.9.7a mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 Server at www.migunowners.org Port 80


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Ranger Ray said:


> Just got this message trying to get on this morning:


 
Quote:
Great Success ! 
Apache is working on your cPanel® and WHM Server
If you can see this page, then the people who manage this server have installed cPanel and WebHost Manager (WHM) which use the Apache Web server software and the Apache Interface to OpenSSL (mod_ssl) successfully. They now have to add content to this directory and replace this placeholder page, or else point the server at their real content.

ATTENTION!

If you are seeing this page instead of the site you expected, please contact the administrator of the site involved. (Try sending an email to <[email protected]>.) Although this site is running cPanel, WebHost Manager, and Apache software it almost certainly has no other connection to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group. Please do not send mail about this site or its contents to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group.

About cPanel:

cPanel is a leading provider of software for the webhosting industry. If you would like to learn more about cPanel please visit our website at www.cpanel.net. Please be advised that cPanel Inc. is not a web hosting company, and as such has no control over content found elsewhere on this site.

About Apache HTTP Server:

The Apache HTTP Server is an open source web server which powers many of the worlds web sites. The Apache HTTP server is part of the Apache Group's many influential projects. Their efforts have helped shape much the world wide web, and they continue to be a dominating force in the web hosting industry. 

Yep, same here now.


----------



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

Is everyone that can not get on using AT&T?


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

Im using AT&T at home and at work. No dice....


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

odd though that Im still getting emails about "replies to posts"....but cant get to the site :rant:


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.migunforums.com/


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

that one doesnt work either


----------



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

FIJI said:


> that one doesnt work either


LMAO I just signed up for it and that one went down too but now MGO is up for me. First time in 2+ days. But the other one is now down for me.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

WoW said:


> http://www.migunforums.com/


That works for me, but the other site gives me the "Apache is working on your cPanel® and WHM&#8482; Server" page.
I'm using ATT.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

No problem here.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

MGO is aware of the problem is working to correct it. Thanks you for your patience.


----------

